# my baby firefly



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love his coloring!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

oh gosh, he's amazing! I love black and red. Too beautiful


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

he's my 4th boy... i have to ban myself from any pet stores LOL..

to think my betta addiction started the night before easter!

Cosmo
Blues clues
Spook 
Firefly

i love them all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, I can't buy any more betta's either. lol. I have four now and that's my limit for now...yes for now. hehe


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Yes, I can't buy any more betta's either. lol. I have four now and that's my limit for now...yes for now. hehe


 
heck i'd plan for more however my house is in the middle of a remodel... LOL...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All these new bettas everyone is getting makes me want to buy another one! lol


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

its hard not to start looking for more when you see so many pretty ones like yours!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Love that black fin detailing! Nice! 

Yeah, I thought I was done with more Bettas myself, but I'm seriously considering splitting Tian-Tian's tank in half and getting a female just for kicks. XD !!!! Must... stop... now!


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

i almost brought home a female today.... but i decided to wait....


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

wow hes beatiful


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

in my last post i told someone that their betta was the best id seen all day. yours just beat that record. the metalic blue, red and black colouring is not one i have seen before, but now i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am not sure if he is halfmoon or not... if he isnt he is very close.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

alphabetta said:


> in my last post i told someone that their betta was the best id seen all day. yours just beat that record. the metalic blue, red and black colouring is not one i have seen before, but now i want one!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am not sure if he is halfmoon or not... if he isnt he is very close.


 
he is a halfmoon and i actually renamed him Bruiser instead of Firefly


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

rockstar26 said:


> he's my 4th boy... i have to ban myself from any pet stores. LOL
> 
> LOL isn't it true?! My mom told me she can't trust me in walmart or the pet store anymore. :-? I don't think that I will be getting a new one in a while.  Sooooo sad.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Daangggg!!! He's a freaking beauty! 
I love the black and red! So pretty! <3


----------

